# Feeding My Piranha's



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

It has definitely been a while since I been on the Forums. Not sure what video i last posted but i will post my most recent one here and then you can feel free to view the rest off my YouTube account. I've had these reds for over 6 years now, still healthy and eating well. Also note that i did try a different camera angle this time because i was hoping to try and capture the speed of the Piranha's. Not sure if that was a pass or fail. Enjoy!

Video


----------

